

Latest Mozilla Project: Android Competitor? - pbahra
http://blogs.wsj.com/tech-europe/2011/07/26/mozillas-latest-project-a-competitor-to-android/

======
rl41
Does anyone here remember the Mozilla Seabird concept?

If not, here is an overview video:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oG3tLxEQEdg>

Think it could be related to this?

